# programas libres para aprender plc



## alco79ar (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola, Este finde fui a un seminario de plc basico, y me gusto mucho, el tema es que no puedo practicar en casa por no tener el plc ni el programa microwin, ya que practique con el s7 200 en el seminario. Entonces quisiera saber si hay programas gratuitos para practicar, ya encontre algunos simuladores, y scada, pero el microwin es pago, si alguien sabe de alguno que se parezca y que sea gratuito, le agradeceria que me lo digera.

Saludos. Marcos


----------



## alco79ar (Mar 31, 2008)

Bueno, encontré estos programas que hasta ahora funcionan muy bien, viene bien para quien no tenga un PLC y quiera aprender, les dejo la pagina de donde los baje, http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/index.htm, tienen que pedirle una clave al autor del programa por correo electrónico, a mi me respondió pasado dos días mas o menos.

Si conocen mas programas como estos avisen porfa.

Saludos. Marcos


----------



## ciri (Abr 1, 2008)

Yo tengo uno de ABB, pero necesita el PLC para la prueba...
Tengo un par de apuntes de la misma empresa si necesitan!.. chiflen..


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

alco79ar podes pasar el programa con el numero de activacion ? en la pagina me tira un error
salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

me sumo al pedido de santixman. Si tenes algo de twido. Saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola, los dejaria, pero no se si esta permitido. Aca les dejo el mail donde pedi las claves y me respondio el autor del programa.

canalplc@ya.com

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

si es para uso meramente educativo no lo se pero le podriamos preguntar a un moderador
salu2 
pd no creo que haya problemas


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 2, 2008)

Bueno le mande un mensaje a  esa direccion y me respondio cordialmente.

Vale el agradecimiento a 

J.L. Villanueva M.


http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC

canalplc@ya.com



http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/index.htm


----------



## alco79ar (Abr 2, 2008)

bueno en esta pagina hay mas programas para ver: http://olmo.cnice.mecd.es/~jmarti50/descarga/simu_plc.htm
http://disa.uvigo.es/software/plantsim/
Espero que les sirvan.

Saludos


----------



## Randy (Abr 2, 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/35094315/64082480/Cinda_MiPLC.html

ese es de la empresa mexicana CINDA

y es para un micro PLC que hicieron ellos, pero no esta estandarizado, 
.
bueno, saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 9, 2008)

Tengo unos programas que son libres. uno de omrom para el PLC ZEN (muy bueno ) y uno de TRILOGI.

Saludos


----------



## flacopelado (May 20, 2011)

estan muy buenos los apuntes y se agradecen, yo estoy recien entrando en el mundo de los PLC y mi duda es la siguiente. cada modelo de plc tiene su propio programa? o es que los programas son universales para todos los plc yo por mi parte necesito programar un mini plc marca mitsubishi.


----------



## cheli (May 28, 2011)

Gracias por la informacion de los programas alco79ar, a primera vista me parecen excelentes. Ya los descargue y la mande un correo a la dirreccion que colocaron para solocitar las claves. Al recibirlas vuelvo a comentar por aqui, excelente.


----------



## cheli (May 29, 2011)

Oigan, estaba provando, e hice un programa sencillo en step7 microwin lo carge en s7_200 y el plc funcionó, pero despues abri el pc_simu para hacerlo ahi con las piezas y simularlo de esa forma, coloque las entradas y las salidas como esta en s7_200 y no funcionó, no se conectaba al plc del s7_200. Decia error de comunicacion 1. Alguien me puede ayudar? Otra cosa no consigo un manual para el pc_simu, si me pueden facilitar uno tambien se los agradeceria.


----------



## ecotronico (May 29, 2011)

En esta página hay un software y el manuial de PLC Delta.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/em/control/plc/control_plc_product.asp?pid=3&cid=1&itid=6
El software es gratuito
espero sirva.

saludos a todos.


----------



## cheli (May 31, 2011)

No conocen un programa de grafcet o para hacer grafcet? y si lo simula mucho mejor. Saben algo?


----------



## tatatira (May 31, 2011)

El Logo! Soft no existe mas? Y para el x10 no hay algo tmb?


----------



## cheli (Jun 4, 2011)

Como activo el grafcet en el automation studio 5?? Por favor, busque en internet y no encontre nada. pleaseee...


----------



## dragonrojo (Jun 11, 2011)

ve a la pagina de lsis http://eng.lsis.biz/support/downloadcenter.asp este es el buscador de software y manuales, en el punto 1 ponle PLC en el 2 ponle glofa-gm series en el 3 ponle gmwin y en el 4 selecciona software y despues manual, este software es libre y tiene la ventaja de tener un simulador. en el punto 3 puedes seleccionar las series de los plc te recomiendo el gm7, ya que este es de un solo modulo. El tipo de programación es por bloques. Hay otro que es el KGL-WIN tambien es libre y estan todos los manuales, este no tiene simulador y el lenguaje es de escalera.


----------

